

Rocket UI Launches - Create Complex Navigation Widgets Without Coding - dbin78
http://www.dainbinder.com/2012/01/rocket-ui-launches-as-web-application.html

======
leebossio
Looks very cool so far. The landing page is clean and crisp. I look forward to
signing up.

Before I do however, will you be using https for the signup process?

~~~
dbin78
Hi, I am not the creator, but I do see it is using https for signup (and
everything else).

~~~
leebossio
Awesome. Was viewing this in iOS and for some reason it wasn't showing...

------
dbin78
Rocket UI is a startup that allows you to create widgets without any coding
knowledge.

Check it out and share what you created!

